# Circuito de interfaz puerto paralelo



## Rokossovsky (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola, tengo 70 llaves de 3 posiciones (A, B, C) y necesito que de alguna manera la PC pueda leer la posicion de cada una de las llaves y mostrarla en la pantalla de la PC. Es decir: llave 1 ( A ), llave 2  ( C ), llave 3 ( A ) y asi con las restantes.
Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 26, 2009)

Las posibles opciones:

-Usar registros de desplazamiento por grupos: 27 registros de desplazamiento de 8 bits.

-Diseñar un codificador de 8 bits para un total de 2^8=256 entradas.

-Las dos opciones anteriores, para minimizar el diseño.


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 1, 2009)

Con multiplexores.


----------



## frivoldeux (Jul 1, 2009)

Pues no entiendo muy bien la parte de como vas a ver las posiciones de las llaves pero lo que pones es muy facil con multiplexores y un microcontrolador para verlo muy rapido en la PC. 

Hablare de como lo haria yo. Yo uso el PIC C Compiler porque viene todo en uno, y ahi podras ver en la pantalla la posicion de tus llaves, ya que trae inclido una pantalla de monitoreo del pic.

Usarias muchas patitas para las 70 llaves asi que con un multiplexores le puedes enviar mcuhos datos al pic por una patita las que podrias usar solo tres patitas y tendras tres multiplexores uno para cada posicion, el pic lo unico que hara es reconocer de que llave viene.

 Yo uso mucho el 18f452 pero el que lata esta bien, recuerda que tiene que tener puertos de transmision serial Tx y Rx para que lo puedas monitorear de manera facil en la PC y claro armar un circuito con un Max232 que es la interface con la compu, ve el datasheet de estos circuitos y hay veras a lo que me refiero. 

En el programa pues solo definiras que valor entra para sacarlo por la PC y no tiene mas ciencia. 

 Aunque creo que seria mucho mas conveniete que explicaras el diseño de todo esto porque no me queda muy claro lo de las llaves. Por que no se si vas a leer las 70 de golpe o vas a ir pasando y leeras su pocion en el momento porque si es asi sera mas facil. leerlas todas de golpe seria unpoquito mas conplejo por los multiplexores.


----------

